# fashion show makeup?



## jsellberg (May 15, 2007)

My new line is a fairy costume collection. I'm meeting with a makeup artist tomorrow regarding the show and I need to show her photos of how I'd like the girls makeup done. I want it done pretty outrageous. Wild colors that don't necessarily stay within the eye area are totally acceptable. I can't find very good pictures anywhere though. :/ I don't want like hard lines, like vines or something on their faces though. The best example I can sort of use is my crazy tinkerbell halloween makeup...











not those exact colors though.. ;x

Anyone know where i can find pictures of this sort of makeup? I've tried google and mac's website and haven't come up with anything special yet.


----------

